# Has anyone tried My Alli?



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

has anyone tried my alli? I would like to lose about 15-20 pounds, and I cant seem to get it done,
the site states, the closer you are to your ideal weight the harder it is to lose, I sure don't think 20 over is 
my ideal weight, anyway, has anyone tried it?
my downfall is not really overeating, it CHOCOLATE :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ok my ex-boss took this stuff and I'm going to be blunt here...when he went to the bathroom while taking this (and I mean #2) it was aweful smelling and icky..nasty. :smheat: Plus he had the most horrendous gas... I dont think he lost much weight w/ it but I think it's b/c he wasn't dedicated like he should have been.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

:aktion033: yes, Chocolate!!!

I have not used the Alli, but I am hypersensitive to stimulants and it would be the ONLY weight loss product that I could use. Plus, it is the only one that is FDA approved. My sister is a Doctor and she says that it is a lifestyle change. If you do not follow the guidelines that you may get the poops. :blush: 

Good Luck with that, the only thing that I know for sure is that it is safer than any other weight loss product out there right now. I would rather be a little heavier and healthy than thin and having side effects.

CM


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my mom very recently looked into that and from all the extensive research she had done, she decided to pass on that product.

from what she read, people warn you to keep an extra set of clothes with you at all times. some people have been reduced to wearing adult diapers.... apparently there's a side effect that causes.....a greasy discharge....in the nether regions... :blink:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok yes...greasy was a word I was gonna use Carrie but heck, I thought it might gross people out. But since you went there.... :smheat: yes...I was told this was a side effect as well.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-as others have said-read this and you may not want to take it-I want to lose weight but I don't think these side effects are worth it.

Allie Weight Loss Pills


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> has anyone tried my alli? I would like to lose about 15-20 pounds, and I cant seem to get it done,
> the site states, the closer you are to your ideal weight the harder it is to lose, I sure don't think 20 over is
> my ideal weight, anyway, has anyone tried it?
> my downfall is not really overeating, it CHOCOLATE :wub:[/B]


Have you tried Weight Watchers? It is a healthy balanced diet and it works.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> from what she read, people warn you to keep an extra set of clothes with you at all times. some people have been reduced to wearing adult diapers.... apparently there's a side effect that causes.....a greasy discharge....in the nether regions...[/B]


 :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 
AHH gross out!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I tried this about 7 years ago when it was a prescription by another name (can't think of what it was). To say that it was gross is an understatement. The gas was terrible and the orange, oily residue in the potty was nasty. 

Please consider weight watchers, as Pat suggested. There are no quick fixes for weight loss, but I've lost 40 pounds since Aug. 29 and am 10 pounds away from my goal. The key is to REALLY do the program......


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Gas with an oily discharge and frequent stools that may be hard to control? Nope, I'll stay fat.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*What are treatment effects?*
alli™ works by preventing the absorption of some of the fat you eat. The fat passes out of your body, so you may have bowel changes, known as treatment effects. You may get: 

gas with oily spotting *insert puking smiley*
loose stools
more frequent stools that may be hard to control *insert another puking smiley*
You may feel an urgent need to go to the bathroom. Until you have a sense of any treatment effects, it's probably a smart idea to wear dark pants, and bring a change of clothes with you to work


Yup thats what turned me off on ever trying it. :smrofl: :smrofl: And yes that is from their website. http://www.myalli.com/howdoesitwork/treatmenteffects.aspx


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please don't take that.......it sounds too gross!!!!! If they tell you to take extra clothes. That should tell you something!!!!! I saw on a Hollywood blog recently a movie star and I can't remember who but she had something on the back of her pants in that region and they said perhaps she had been taking that drug. OMG!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I saw on a Hollywood blog recently a movie star and I can't remember who but she had something on the back of her pants in that region and they said perhaps she had been taking that drug. OMG!!!!![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: You are hilarious!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I tried this about 7 years ago when it was a prescription by another name (can't think of what it was). To say that it was gross is an understatement. The gas was terrible and the orange, oily residue in the potty was nasty.
> 
> Please consider weight watchers, as Pat suggested. There are no quick fixes for weight loss, but I've lost 40 pounds since Aug. 29 and am 10 pounds away from my goal. The key is to REALLY do the program......[/B]


It is called Orlistat. Here is a link to what it is in prescription strength. They offered this drug to folks after the Phen/Phen was taken off the market. Never tried it. I was waiting for the long term effects of the Phen/Phen studies first. http://www.xenical.com/
Tina


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> I tried this about 7 years ago when it was a prescription by another name (can't think of what it was). To say that it was gross is an understatement. The gas was terrible and the orange, oily residue in the potty was nasty.
> 
> Please consider weight watchers, as Pat suggested. There are no quick fixes for weight loss, but I've lost 40 pounds since Aug. 29 and am 10 pounds away from my goal. The key is to REALLY do the program......[/B]


Congratulations, Susan. You must feel wonderful! That's quite an accomplishment and no easy feat, I'm sure. Good for you!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll pass on that one .. ewww 

But I started weight watchers a week ago and I had just lost a pound in a week.

They told me not to be dissapointed and that my body needs to adjust. I am doing ok but I hope there is another pound lost this week or I will be dissapointed.

It's not bad doing the point thing .. I can have 21 points and I am doing ok with it ...

I have become point paranoid now and won't put wasted points into my mouth.

I want to lose 25 pounds so let's see how it goes.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I'll pass on that one .. ewww
> 
> But I started weight watchers a week ago and I had just lost a pound in a week.
> 
> ...



I am joining WW after I get back from my vacation next week. Susan and Pat's success with the program have inspired me to join. I "know" how to eat healthy but I think that I need the accountability of the weekly weigh in because my willpower is not enough these days.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

yes, try weight watchers, I have taken off 26 lbs. so far.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> yes, try weight watchers, I have taken off 26 lbs. so far.[/B]



Hey - I think they are the same 26 pounds that I am carrying around ... :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :w00t:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Lets just say my friend has a few accidents...they couldnt be controlled. One in the middle of the grocery store and one at work. There were no warning signs that she has to use the restroom, it just happend.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe we need to have a thread just for people who are trying to lose weight to compare recipe ideas, things to try, etc. I seem to be stuck right now in my weight loss effort - nothing is happening. I'm going to start doing curves next week just to try and get things moving again. I'm happy with the weight loss, but would really like to get to Lifetime and must do another 10 pounds for that.........


----------

